# ? on jennings bryco .380



## claydowns1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm considering purchasing a Jennings, bryco .380 and wandered if anyone carrys and actually uses one. With it being such a cheap gun are there problems with them?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 12, 2009)

you're kidding us right?


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 12, 2009)

claydowns1 said:


> I'm considering purchasing a Jennings, bryco .380 and wandered if anyone carrys and actually uses one. With it being such a cheap gun are there problems with them?



I would rather have a good quality sharp knife than a Jennings. It would however make an excellent paperweight.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Oct 12, 2009)

Do a search about it on here.....Think there was a thread a little while back naming it as one the worst available.  Grab a High Point before you get that one.


----------



## ppk (Oct 13, 2009)

I just bought three and sold three but I would not own one! heck ,get a raven


----------



## grizzley30814 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Don't do it.*

Take a look at these pics if you look close at the barrel end of the slide... that is a crack that occurred during firing.

Luckily we noticed it before the next mag was run. 

This is a Davis industries 380 more or less the same gun as the Jennings.

This one is destined to become the jockey shift lever on a bike now.


----------



## cball917 (Oct 13, 2009)

they have had major issues with the firing pin sticking and then releasing with a hot round in the chamber. i have one and it stays empty. i might throw it away but i will never sell it or give it to someone. i watched a video on them online a while back the guy jacked one in it and layed it down and after 20 or so seconds it fired. i think they are dangerous and thats why mine will never be loaded again. and someone's life is more worth more to me than what you can buy one for.


----------



## SiRed94 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you keep the gun clean and well  lubed, it will function decently.  But I would most definitely not rely on it for personal defense.  They are very prone to broken firing pins and numerous other issues.


----------



## lambos77 (Oct 13, 2009)

a paper weight is what I turned a 9mm into


----------



## whitehunter (Oct 14, 2009)

i had a 9mm jennings bryco and i could throw a round threw paper more accuratly than it would should, that is when it would shoot due to every other round jamming! got rid of it and bought a glock 23


----------



## claydowns1 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thanks for all the info, guess that's one less mistake I'll make.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Oct 14, 2009)

This internets thing is great isn't it.  Used to, you have to waste money to find out that something is a big piece of junk, then you'd be hard pressed to get rid of it.  Now all you gotta do is ask, and you'll get opinions......may be harsh ones.....but you'll get opinions.


----------



## bearpugh (Oct 14, 2009)

rather have pepper spray.


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 15, 2009)

I bought one from a guy at work for $40. Its fun to shoot but worthless for carry/defense. I guess if thats all you can afford its better than a knife. If I had to carry it I would keep it in a tube sock so I could beat someone to death with it rather than try to shoot them....


----------



## Cknerr (Oct 15, 2009)

good one - ..would keep it in a tube sock so I could beat someone... 

gotta remember that comment when people bring me hopeless cases in the shop. Not too offensive and almost good advice!


----------



## Patchpusher (Oct 16, 2009)

You would be better off buying a claw hammer!


----------



## gordylew (Oct 16, 2009)

I have one just in case my attacker forgets his gun before being caught in my bedroom.


----------



## mcadams (Oct 16, 2009)

get a wrist rocket and a bag of marbles, far more reliable and much more deadly to a home invader.bought one and tried to shoot one mag thru, got tired of clearing jamms a threw it away.


----------

